# Engines



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

What is the Best Dollar for HP Engine to put into the 240SX.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

they are all good, i'd pick the RB26 if i had all the money i wanted


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin, d'you pick the ka24det?? 
i denno why the vg and the rb is even up there. from the choices in the polls, i say the sr20det


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i agree wit jeong......./\


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sure i'd pick the KA24DET if i had a budget, but i dunno wut this guy is asking for so i'd say RB26 since its coo!  

but yea if i had a budget i would pick the KA24DET, and since i don't even wanna turbo my car

spinners


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

What?!? No Rb20DET???? c'mon now, you've seen how cheap those go for...RB20det is the best hp to dollar motor ever conceived by nissan.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

*RB20DET*

I have heard of this motor but do not know where to look to get it, it seems a bit elusive.  
Where is a good place to go and do you know much on install into the 240SX?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its elusive cos it hasnt been produced for over 12 years


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

So if it is so aged, is it worth searching it out vs Turbo Charging the KA24DE?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only rb motor i would put in my car would be rb25det. with the money i would spend on a rb26, i could have a badass sr20det..

rb20's are ALL OVER the place. u don't have to search it out.. and please don't turn this into another rb vs ka thread. if u want to know what we think of these engines, do a search. there are PLENTY of threads that already have our opinions in them


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

dollar PER HP would go to RB20. It cost the least and has more HP than the SR in stock form. Now, that doesnt make it the best motor. I mean if I could, I would go with godzilla....who wouldnt.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *It cost the least and has more HP than the SR in stock form. *


Depends what SR and what the crazy Japanese guy has done to the engine before you


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

So RB Engines seem to be the way to go for the cash, I'll wait a little more for the end input.
I've seen the RB20DET and it seems nice but haven't seen this CA18DET everyone is talking about, any ideas on where to look?
Also does that even seem like a good swap out for the KA24DE?
It seems like it would be underpowered compared to the RB20DET or a KA24DET ... any input?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

i'd rather th ca18 over a ka24, becuase parts are plentiful and its a proven engine.

i personally don't like the idea of a rb in an "s" chass, keep it in a skyline.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

At least in Austrailia parts are plentiful...sigh...
Hey why arent there any CA's on the poll?


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*KA all the way*

im probably jus gunna stick with my KA i wonder if there is such thing as a KA24DETT?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it could probably be done with lots of $$$

i don't think tt is THAT great.. look at all the tt supra owners and the rb26dett owners.. most of them do the single turbo conversion


----------

